

Woman's brain tumor is actually her twin, complete with bone, hair, and teeth - zonotope
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2015/04/23/womans-brain-tumor-turns-out-to-be-evil-twin-complete-with-bone-hair-and-teeth/

======
archwild
I highly suggest avoiding pictures of a teratoma. It's something that cannot
be unseen.

~~~
PeterWhittaker
Thank you. I was thinking of googling to learn more, read your comment, and
thought better of it.

I have a rather cartoonish image in mind, of a fanged foetus, and I suspect
that as disturbing as it might be to me, given my wild imagination and general
sense of malaise having read the article, it would pale in comparison to the
real thing.

Often, when I read fascinating - in Spock's sense - articles, I share them
with loved ones.

Not today. Second case in 7-8000 surgeries? Ew, those odds are too high by
far.

Cats. I shall look at pictures of cats. La la la la....

------
isxek
For some reason, the story reminded me of that "twins" story arc in the old
Hellblazer comic series.

~~~
ende
Or The Venture Brothers.

